# 2 trades for Marion that work on tradechecker



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Phx would send Marion to Toronto

Toronto would send Rasho, Garbajoso and Calderon and then toronto would add picks to that or something if that was a consideration

NEXT

Phx sends Shawn Marion

Cleveland sends Drew Gooden and Larry Hughes. Gooden also has 1 yr left on his deal, Hughes has 2 so not a long wait to get them off the cap.
Marion in Cleveland is also a perfect fit as is him in Toronto.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

they work in the trade checker but i dont think theyd work on the floor


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Garbajosa is a good player and so is Calderon.
NOt to mention if the suns got draft picks from Toronto, wouldnt it be a nice trade?
And the Drew Gooden one as wel?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No to either of them. 

And Marion wouldn't fit in Cleveland.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Keep Marion.

All good players are not available.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> No to either of them.
> 
> And Marion wouldn't fit in Cleveland.


Marion and Lebron would be the 1-2 punch dude. Marion is the 2nd man Lebron needs beside him. It would fit really well dude. Name me a reason why it wouldn't. Marion would be the #2 guy there too and not a 3rd man like he doesn't want to be in PHX. 
The cavs deal is the best you'll get in the east or maybe Miami if they give you Haslem and J Will exp deal + more.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

meltinjohn said:


> Phx would send Marion to Toronto
> 
> Toronto would send Rasho, Garbajoso and Calderon and then toronto would add picks to that or something if that was a consideration
> 
> ...


So we want 30 cents on the dollar for Marion? These are bad contracts for a great player! We're not the Knicks!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

meltinjohn said:


> Marion and Lebron would be the 1-2 punch dude. Marion is the 2nd man Lebron needs beside him. It would fit really well dude. Name me a reason why it wouldn't. Marion would be the #2 guy there too and not a 3rd man like he doesn't want to be in PHX.
> The cavs deal is the best you'll get in the east or maybe Miami if they give you Haslem and J Will exp deal + more.


Cavs run a slow boring offense. He's not a good fit for that.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

The suns could get a player like Jefferson instead of Hughes. I don't think the cleveland situation is as good for him as a New Jersey new Big three would be.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, Maybe Marion isn't a good fit in Cleveland due to the boring offense but it can change. Fans want exciting basketball and if Cleveland wants to take that into consideration, they would make the trade for him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm with Dis on the point that Marion's talents are maximized in a run-and-gun; but to think that Cleveland could convert to an up tempo offense is something I'd have to see to believe.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Hes been trade rumored to Miami as well and they don't run and gun too well either.
In the east, Marions best fit is with the raps.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Miami really doesn't have a suitable offer, but if we did, it would be this (the most we could possibly give):

*Miami Trades/Phoenix Receives:*

Jason Williams (expiring)
Michael Doleac (expiring good shooting big man that can set screens and take charges. He's better than Sean Marks)
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
2008 1st round pick 
2010 1st rounc pick

*Miami Receives/Phoenix Trades:*
Shawn Marion
Marcus Banks

And I'd do that as a Heat fan, but I don't think it's all that good for the Suns, and it's the best deal we could offer, considering the fact that Wade, Shaq, and Zo are untouchable. IMO No deal would ever happen between the Heat and Suns involving Marion, and I aven't read a single rumor of Marion to Miami.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, but even if Marion gets to Miami, he will still be 3rd fiddle would he not? 

1-Wade
2-Shaq
3-Marion

I think the matrix would rather have put up 25ppg 13rpg on a relatively starless team eg Bobcats before Jrich got there, or even cleeveland maybe, he would be 2nd man.

With the heat, Marion would not have done an upgrade to his wishes really i think.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Miami really doesn't have a suitable offer, but if we did, it would be this (the most we could possibly give):
> 
> *Miami Trades/Phoenix Receives:*
> 
> ...


That is quite possibly one of the worst trades I have seen in a while. No wait, ALL of these trades are totally one-sided and would do nothing but move the Suns from 1-2 in the NBA to 6-8 in the West. Congratulations, you are all now qualified to be GMs at these following franchises: NY, Minnesota, Seattle, Boston, Cleveland or Orlando.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> That is quite possibly one of the worst trades I have seen in a while. No wait, ALL of these trades are totally one-sided and would do nothing but move the Suns from 1-2 in the NBA to 6-8 in the West. Congratulations, you are all now qualified to be GMs at these following franchises: NY, Minnesota, Seattle, Boston, Cleveland or Orlando.


Could you at least read my post please?  

I pretty much said that. 



Flash is the Future said:


> Miami really doesn't have a suitable offer, but if we did, it would be this (the most we could possibly give)...but I don't think it's all that good for the Suns, and it's the best deal we could offer, considering the fact that Wade, Shaq, and Zo are untouchable. IMO No deal would ever happen between the Heat and Suns involving Marion, and I haven't read a single rumor of Marion to Miami.


meltinjohn said that there were Marion to Miami rumors. I was making a point that since the trade I made was the most we could possibly offer, no deal would ever happen. Maybe I should've been more clear about that? I thought I was very upfront about that?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Could you at least read my post please?
> 
> I pretty much said that.
> 
> ...


I was using your post because it had players for players in a nice setup. While even saying unlikely is being generous, I agree with the last part of your thread, I was just so amazed and angry that people would propose these ridiculous trade ideas that even the computer GM in 2k7 would reject it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I was using your post because it had players for players in a nice setup. While even saying unlikely is being generous, I agree with the last part of your thread, I was just so amazed and angry that people would propose these ridiculous trade ideas that even the computer GM in 2k7 would reject it.


Alright. Just making sure.


----------

